# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Let's Talk Idol!

## JEK

Ellen is a great add to the panel -- smart, music smart and very balanced. So, who do you like in the girls? Boys?

----------


## NYCFred

the kid that did "House of the Rising Sun" tonite can sing.

----------


## andynap

The girls are good- no fav yet- too early. Ellen is not a music person and is trying too hard- they need a music person.

----------


## JEK

She speaks more music sense than all the rest of the bunch. Very articulate and knowledgeable.

----------


## JEK

Crystal Bowersox is the real deal.

----------


## GramChop

i like the girl that sold her horse to get to the audition!


.....oh, wait!   i was in a temporary time warp....sorry   :P

----------


## Dennis

> Crystal Bowersox is the real deal.



She'll have to change her name.

----------


## NYCFred

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> Crystal Bowersox is the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> She'll have to change her name.



ya like "whitesox" den?

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JEK
> ...



Crystal Cubsox?

----------


## Cheri

> Originally Posted by NYCFred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dennis
> ...



How about Crystal Janicesox.  As in Joplin ....she is head and shoulders above the rest.  I like Ellen but she talks too much.  Simon is meaner than ever this year.

----------


## Dorocke

I've missed the last 3 shows and am so behind!  :Frown: 
I was liking the long haired, blonde guy... I'm too far behind on the girls to comment.

----------


## NYCFred

> I was liking the long haired, blonde guy... I'm too far behind on the girls to comment.



You and my wife. 
I think she wants to return to the days of her misspent youth.

----------


## GramChop

casey james.....aka, cougar bait!

----------


## Cheri

Yep, he seems to be a cougar magnet ...love him!  Hope the teenybopper voters like him as well.

----------


## GramChop

i was not impressed with any of the performances from the boys tonight...very disappointing!

----------


## JEK

I thought Simon was really strong.  . . .

----------


## GramChop

Simon's a bully!

----------


## Dennis

I liked Kara's blouse.

----------


## JEK

I sense some distance and coldness between E and K. Daggers.

----------


## Dennis

She's not her type.

----------


## JEK

Trust me.

----------


## Dorocke

Saw it last night! My boy Casey was hotttt!! I think the identity-crisis mess will be booted tonight (glasses, tatoo, pierced ears)!  Kara and Simon seem awfully close and snuggly on their end...

----------


## Dennis

You mean the guy who only sings female singer's songs?

I think he needs to have a heart-to-heart with his wife.

----------


## Dorocke

He HAS a wife??

----------


## Dennis

> He HAS a wife??




Well, he has a son. I thought I saw a wife or baby's mama in an earlier show.

As a gay friend of mine would say: "He hasn't read the letter yet".

----------


## Cheri

> Saw it last night! My boy Casey was hotttt!! I think the identity-crisis mess will be booted tonight (glasses, tatoo, pierced ears)!  Kara and Simon seem awfully close and snuggly on their end...



They booted off the wrong people last night, unfortunately the "mess" is still there. ;-((  And Lily Scott gone ....say it ain't so.  I guess her Patsy Cline didn't go over with the demographic of Idol voters.  Judges are always saying it's all about the song choice .....

----------


## Dorocke

I can't believe the "hot mess" made it through, and mullet boy's gone! I have to get up to speed on the girls this week.

----------


## rivertrash

> Kara and Simon seem awfully close and snuggly on their end...




Check out the judges tonight.  Looks like they have paired off.

----------


## JEK

If you are on Twitter, follow along in trending topics. Thousands of cheeky posts.

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by AHowell
> 
> Kara and Simon seem awfully close and snuggly on their end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the judges tonight.  Looks like they have paired off.




Kara will knock Ellen silly

----------


## rivertrash

> Originally Posted by Rivertrash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by AHowell
> ...




Maybe.  But Simon doesn't have a chance against Randy.

----------


## JEK

I thought E and K played very nice tonight. In agreement on most everything except the menu at Maya's.

----------


## JEK

The dish from Rolling Stone

----------


## tim

Couldn't stay up for the entire show, but I enjoyed the performances that I heard.  Admittedly, I know nothing about music however.

----------


## Dorocke

I missed it again... Was it all 12 of them?  How'd the Hottie do?  Is the Mess going to hold on another week?

----------


## LindaP

Siobhan rocks!

----------


## GramChop

my take on what's gonna happen tonight:  tim urban and andrew garcia SHOULD go home tonight..... strictly based on last nights performances!  siobhan is so talented!  i really think she's gonna go all the way!  i'm not so sure about crystal bowersox, though.  she's not showing me enough variety.  casey james has some serious potential...he just has to do a "knock my socks off" song (think david archuleta's 2008 rendition of "imagine") next week.  something that he's stripped down and that showcases his voice.  lee dewyze has MAJOR pitch problems which shows a lack of (diaphragm) control.  don't discount didi bernami....she may just blow us all out of the water.  i don't think we've seen the best of her yet.

ok...that's my 15 cents!

----------


## LindaP

I agree Missy, I'm still pissed that A. Garcia beat out "mullet guy" for a spot in the top 12 !!!!!!

----------


## GramChop

mullet guy (aka, alex lambert or ellen's banana) was on ellen's show today and he sounded FABULOUS!  that was as bad a call as having katy stay and sending lilly home!  tonight should be interesting!

----------


## GramChop

alrighty...thank ya'll for not ruining it for me tonight.  i just finished watching (i don't like commercials) and i'm sad to say, buh-bye lacey!  we've got another week of andrew and tim - ugh!

----------


## Dennis

I don't know who these people were that performed last night...one was kind of a Lady gaga knock-off...but man did they suck.

Although I'm pretty sure I'm not in their target demo group...

----------


## GramChop

yah....i had to fast-forward through that "music".  now, david cook peaks my interest....i do enjoy his tunes!

----------


## NYCFred

> I don't know who these people were that performed last night...one was kind of a Lady gaga knock-off...but man did they suck.
> 
> Although I'm pretty sure I'm not in their target demo group...



 Not for at LEAST 40 years.

----------


## Cheri

> I don't know who these people were that performed last night...one was kind of a Lady gaga knock-off...but man did they suck.



I agree, the Lady Gaga knock-off was awful.  And I don't think David Cook's rendition of Jumpin Jack Flash was all that either ...it was good but not great.  The other performer was Orianthi, an Australian who was Michael Jackson's lead guitar player on the "The Is It" tour and she was also featured in the "This Is It" movie (which was phenomenal btw).  She released a solo CD last Fall and apparently Orianthi is thought to be one of the greatest female guitar players of all time.  Her Idol performance was good but I think if she were in the competition, the judges might have proclaimed her a bit pitchy.  Still, I love her, can't wait to hear more from her.  Here she is at The 09 Grammys with Carrie Underwood:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xa3...thi-last_music

----------


## NYCFred

Voted for the first time last nite for the Janis Joplin chick. My wife is lovin blonde rocker-boy.

----------


## tim

Fred,  I too am a fan of the JJ chick and was really disappointed she didn't use Janice's version of Bobby McGhee.  :Frown:

----------


## JEK

I am growing so weary of the word *karaoke* . . .

----------


## Dennis

And "pitchy".....

----------


## NYCFred

> And "pitchy".....



Can someone more musically informed than I please explain WTH that means?

----------


## NYCFred

"Pitchy" on the Google

----------


## JEK

Another word I'm tired of on Idol . . .

----------


## Voosh

> "Pitchy" on the Google




Pretty good explanation. Kinda like being on a big stage for the first time with some "names" and sweating so hard that you slip on guitar/bass strings (literally) and "slip, flub, boink or clam."

----------


## Dorocke

I hope that confused Andrew gets booted already!!  I like Sobhian or however you spell it, hottie blonde boy, and Crystal.

----------


## NYCFred

Rule:

No names are needed until the contestants are winnowed down to a manageable number.

"hottie blonde boy" and "jj Chick" do just fine. 

well, except for "Big Mike"....

----------


## Dorocke

What do we call the others... The Screamer?  And Identity Crisis Boy.  How about The Slider for Urban?

----------


## GayleR

Bowersox
Big Mike

All others terribly mediocre IMHO.

----------


## NYCFred

I wasn't that impressed with big mike last nite. seems incongruous, such a big guy and he can't just throw his head back and wail...

He seems to be channeling marvin gaye, and not well.

----------


## JEK

You know it is a bad year when the judges' dynamics are more interesting than the contestants.

----------


## NYCFred

How are they going to replace Simon next year? 

Need a killer of some sort...can't all be sweetness and light.

----------


## JEK

Without him they really don't have a concept.

----------


## Dennis

You busy?

----------


## MIke R

> You busy?




no!... we need him here for some balance..along with Andy and I...otherwise this place will turn into a freakin PBS Barney episode.....LOL

----------


## andynap

I think first you have to have a semblance of muscial talent to judge musical talent so no worry about JEK leaving here.

----------


## rivertrash

How about Glenn Beck?

----------


## andynap

He can't talk without a blackboard and chalk

----------


## JEK

> I think first you have to have a semblance of muscial talent to judge musical talent so no worry about JEK leaving here.



  See, the way it works you see who the poster was replying to  (in this case Dennis to Fred) and then you post a pity comment.

----------


## andynap

See I was responding to Mike

----------


## JEK

Got grappa?

----------


## andynap

Not tonight. See responding to you. That's how it works.

----------


## Dorocke

I can't believe that little confused troll was not in the bottom 3!!  He reminds me of an ex-boyfriend, I'm embarassed to admit- I think that's why he annoys me so much!! Composer, owned Segways, Apple geek, 2 cats, pharmacist.  Weird!!

----------


## Cheri

Ashley, I was thinking the same thing about the confused one, who has only sounded good on one song, "Straight Up". lol  Then I remembered there is a website called Vote For The Worst.  I think the members of this site have been known to keep bad singers on the show by voting for the worst one.  Sickos .... but sort of funny.  But I just looked at the site and their pick right now is The Slider!

----------


## NYCFred

The slider has the teenybopper vote nailed down. I believe it's the bangs..

----------


## Dorocke

The Troll was brilliant tonight!!?  That DiDi needs to go. Blech!

----------


## JEK

Lee and Crystal lead the pack by a mile.

----------


## Jeanette

Agreed on Lee and Crystal and double blech to Didi, a melodramatic loungeroom singer at best. Some of it tonight was just plain painful. Last season talent was above and beyond this group.

----------


## Dorocke

Aren't we talking Idol anymore??  Siobhan is now my declared favorite. Love love love her!!!!  Such style and artistic talent!

----------


## JEK

Bowersox Roxs

----------


## GramChop

i thought katie was spectacular last night.  goldilocks was hot, too!!  tim needs to go buh-bye tonight!!!

----------


## Dorocke

I like, in order:

1. Siobhan
2. Bowersox
3. Katie
4. Lee
5. Goldie Locks

Tim can go next... Then little-boy-blue (the youngin), then Andrew Garcia, and then Big Mike.

----------


## Dennis

Goldie Locks and BowerSox will be the last two singing.

----------


## NYCFred

> Goldie Locks and BowerSox will be the last two singing.



Hmm. Might have something there, Den.

BTW, anybody watch last nite? HTH do you do anything creative/different with a Beatles song?
The little 17 year old brunette chick did a nice job. Blond boy was OK. eh.

----------


## Dorocke

I watched!  Noone really bombed last night.  I think Bowersox and Siobhan have the most personal style and flair, along with creative talent- moreso for Bowersox.  I'm over GoldieLocks... sex appeal should only get you so far in this!

----------


## Dennis

[quote=NYCFred HTH do you do anything creative/different with a Beatles song?
 [/quote]


That what Lisa and I were thinking.

What, a rap version of "I am the Walrus"?

----------


## GramChop

i like goldilocks because he's reminiscent of what i've seen and liked in austin.  he's got kind of an eddie vedder vibe about him, too.  yeah, he's cute, but that's not what's captured my attention.

i liked that siobhan didn't scream last night!!

----------


## tim

> i thought katie was spectacular last night.  goldilocks was hot, too!!  tim needs to go buh-bye tonight!!!



And I thought we connected.... :laugh:

----------


## Dorocke

What is this save about?  Does he stay safe until the top 5?

----------


## JEK

No. Next week two go and he is play like everyone else.

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> i thought katie was spectacular last night.  goldilocks was hot, too!!  tim needs to go buh-bye tonight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought we connected.... :laugh:



 :crazy:

----------


## GayleR

Last week while in LA I was having dinner with my son at Maggiano's across from the CBS studio at The Grove and in walked Kara with a group of friends and family and then 5 minutes later Katie, her sister and parents, the gorgeous and fabulous Lacey with friends and our table was sandwiched between their two tables. On the other side of the room were Maks, Derek, Mark, Ashley and Erin from DWTS. Lots of running back and forth between tables and lots of fans asking for pics. It was a scene.

----------


## GramChop

how cool, gayle!

----------


## Dorocke

90 minutes of Elvis... this should be amusing!

----------


## GramChop

ugh!  i'm seeing my remote getting a workout this evening when i get home and watch it on DVR.

----------


## Dorocke

I was too tipsy to recall now what all went down!  They dogged Garcia, so hopefully he's on his way out tonite!

----------


## JEK

http://www.americanidol.com/videos/season_9/recaps/

----------


## Dorocke

Thanks, John.  I forgot about these resources.  This one is a favorite: 
http://www.americanidolreportcard.wordpress.com/

Another good one:

http://www.new.music.yahoo.com/blogs...-the-building/

----------


## NYCFred

The only Elvis on the iPod is an old "ethnic" version of "Reconsider Baby" which would have been a great song for JanisJoplin girl...
I thought last nite was worse than "Lennon_McCartney" night, from a performance standpoint. 

I was not impressed with any of em last nite. Lot of weak performances. Why the judges went wild over 
Big mike's "in the ghetto" was beyond me. 

And I understand that the show is a promotional juggernaut, but what was Adam Lambert doing advising the contestants? Based on what? His years in the business? 

I give. I need to call Simon.

----------


## Dorocke

I think they just wanted to go overboard bolstering him, undeservedly, so he doesn't get eliminated again.  Andrew & Aaron should be booted already.

----------


## GramChop

yep...andrew and aaron get my vote.  however, siobhan is starting to get on my nerves!

----------


## NYCFred

> yep...andrew and aaron get my vote.  however, siobhan is starting to get on my nerves!



aw, why? the kid can SING!

----------


## JoshA

> what was Adam Lambert doing advising the contestants? Based on what? His years in the business?



Adam Lambert has never been shy about expressing his opinions, but on Tuesday night, the season-eight "American Idol" runner-up provided some of the most candid and spot-on advice  of any mentor in the show's history.

While previous mentors have typically offered sweet nothings, praise and light advice to the contestants, like another season-nine guide, Usher, Lambert dug in and really encouraged the singers to push the envelope and display their personalities, providing concrete suggestions for molding their performances.

He was unafraid to criticize their choices  counseling Andrew to punch up his version of "Hound Dog" and loosen up a bit and suggesting to Siobhan Magnus that her arrangement of "Suspicious Minds" needed to be sped up a bit to really pop  and praise them when they made the right ones. The results didn't always translate into great performances, but Lambert's efforts drew praise from no less an expert than outgoing "Idol" musical director Rickey Minor.

"From the first day I met Adam in Hollywood Week  and he stood out right then  I've always thought he was someone to listen to," Minor told MTV News on Wednesday, the day after it was announced he'd be leaving "Idol" at the end of this season for "The Tonight Show." "This is a visual art as well, and I think he did really well, because he's been in the competition and he's in their age range. It's not like some star who's been around for 30 years saying, 'You need to do this.' Adam can say he was on the show last year, and he knows how it feels. It was a great idea to have him on."

Minor said Lambert's honesty and truthfulness with the contestants, both good and bad, was refreshing. "He was the one who told them, 'No one told me I'd be working 10 times as hard [once I left the show],' " Minor said. "His thing was to challenge them, and I have a lot of respect for him having already worked with him. And now that he's come in and talked to these kids, it's even bigger."

Close "Idol" watcher MJ Santilli, who runs MJsBigBlog.com, said she would have preferred that an "Idol" elder like Carrie Underwood or Kelly Clarkson be the first former contestant to return as a mentor. "But having said that, I think Adam did a fine job," she said. "He's got something many of this year's contestants lack: the ability to craft a performance that's vocally, visually and emotionally stunning."

With that unique combination and his no-nonsense attitude, Santilli said Lambert's suggestions to the nine finalists was refreshing. "Coming from that perspective, Adam was perfect," she said. "He gave the kids good advice on how to make their performances more exciting. Adam's an articulate guy who expresses himself well. He was honest and constructive."

In fact, on a night when the four panelists often agreed in the same bland way or disagreed on minor points, Santilli said Simon, Kara, Ellen and Randy "might want to take a few pointers from [Adam]." 

From http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/163...14/story.jhtml

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> yep...andrew and aaron get my vote.  however, siobhan is starting to get on my nerves!
> 
> 
> 
> aw, why? the kid can SING!



i can't pin-point it, fred....she just doesn't do it for me!  i agree she's got talent, but i'm not a fan!

----------


## JEK

Bye bye!

----------


## Dorocke

Can't believe it was Katie to go over Aaron or Turban!  I suspect there's a ton of teeny-bopper girls placing these votes!  I am proud to say that I've never voted once.

----------


## NYCFred

Yeah, I thought Katie continued to do well...when you dial in the fact that the kid's 17, it's pretty impressive. 

Voted again last nite for JanisJoplingirl...WTH is her name? 

Kinda surprised big mike is still hanging in. Likewise, the kid with the wierd goatee....

----------


## JEK

Crystal Bowersox

----------


## NYCFred

> Crystal Bowersox



I wrote it on the cell wall...

----------


## JEK

So who goes home tonight?

----------


## Dennis

Tim "watch me grin" Urban.

----------


## Dennis

They might as well stop the show and give the thing to Mamasox.

It's over!

----------


## lmj

totally agree Dennis, she is amazing!

----------


## GramChop

either turban or big mike is hitting the road!

----------


## rivertrash

Has to be Aaron or Tim

----------


## tim

My vote to leave goes to Andrew.

----------


## GramChop

andrew was booted last week, tim!

----------


## GramChop

buh-bye, turban!

----------


## JEK

Bye Turban.

----------


## tim

> andrew was booted last week, tim!



Senior moment.  My wife also reminded me of that shortly after I made the comment.  It appears I wanted to boot poor Andrew twice.  :Confused:

----------


## GramChop

he should've been booted more than twice, tim, so you're good...you had good intentions!!

----------


## Dorocke

I've missed out- 2 shows now with being gone! Darn SBH.  Was it Turban on the 21st, and Siobhan on the 28th?

----------

